# FVSRA Race #3 - The Race Place - Holly Hill, Florida



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

*Race Results From FVSRA Race #3*

*HOLLY HILL, FL (17 May 09)* - A solid turnout marked the third race in this series.








Thirty-one entries in three classes with 14 racers participating.

A brand new racer, Kevin Giachetti joined in with loaner cars provided by some of the racers. After the race Kevin was asked if he enjoyed himself and from his answer there is a lot of speculation around that Kevin will become one of the regular racers in this series.

The day started with the Vintage-GT cars. As expected, the racing was very close with the margin of victory being a single lap.

Terry Tawney got by Corey Borden in the final segment to take the win. "Mr. Bill" Stuyvenberg was third.








In the CAN-AM class, Terry and Corey were again 1-2 and only a lap apart.

This time, however, Corey put down all the laps needed in the final segment and took the win.

The Race Place owner Greg Walker was third, one lap behind Corey.








We ran a JK Spec Class race to close the day. This one wasn't close. Kenny Holton took a five lap win over Terry Tawney. Marty Stanley (who loaned a car to Terry) completed the podium one lap back.








It was one great day of racing. All one had to do was listen to all the good natured teasing, cajoling and general commentary to know that the amount of camaraderie was high.
































FVSRA is working to make this segment of the slot car racing hobby a very fun-filled and enjoyable one that can be shared by any of the raceways in the state of Florida. It's rules were aligned to those of the IRRA (International Retro Racing Association) so that if one of our racers wants to compete at a state, regional, national or international level, they are already racing a car that is compliant with those rules.

The IRRA rules were adopted in order to achieve inclusiveness so that all raceways that would like to can participate in this type of racing.

At the end of the day, door prizes as provided by R-Geo Products were drawn for.

These included:

1 - Formula 1 rolling chassis - won by Kevin Giachetti
2 - Formula 1 chassis kits - won by Kenny Holton and Greg Walker
4 - IRRA Tech Tools - I don't have the names of all the winners - I will get these.
1 set of jig wheels for building IRRA chassis - George Snyder

Rick Bennardo of R-Geo Products can be reached at [email protected] if you would like to thank him for providing a door prize to you. I would like to thank Rick Bennardo for donating all the door prizes for this race and helping FVSRA racers towards entering the "Scratchbuilt Zone"!

Stay tuned for future races. There is plenty more action to follow.


----------

